# First Case switch, how to power fans?



## Anniegal (Oct 27, 2008)

Switching cases for the first time. I don't see instructions on how to power the fans/fan lights on this case. Each fan has a speed switch and a male power connector, but I don't see where I would plug these fan connectors. The wiring coming from the psu doesn't have a matching female. What's the deal? Do I need adaptors or something? Or are all these fans supposed to be powered from the mobo? I think the mobo only has one fan connector. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks

Here's the PSU - http://www.rosewill.com/products/s_698/productDetail.htm

Here's the MOBO - http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=939Dual-SATA2

Here's the case - http://www.antec.com/usa/productDetails.php?lan=us&id=15900

Also, I've never used onboard sound. My sound card is getting pretty old. Is the onboard sound on the ASrock MOBO as good as using a separate sound card? I run my current sound card to this sound system -

Creative Inspire 5700, with 5.1 speakers


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

use these
http://www.instructables.com/id/Computer-Molex-Power-Y-Splitter/


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Unless they have changed them since I bought my Antec 900, the fans have a power connection that is both male and female, you just piggy back them and use one or two plugs from the power supply.
That Mobo has 7.1 sound so it may be better, just try it and if not use your old sound card till you can get a new one


----------



## Anniegal (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll start from there.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

kodi said:


> Unless they have changed them since I bought my Antec 900, the fans have a power connection that is both male and female, you just piggy back them and use one or two plugs from the power supply.
> That Mobo has 7.1 sound so it may be better, just try it and if not use your old sound card till you can get a new one


That's what i did before i got my fan controller- just put all 4 conenctions piggybacked on one power terminal. Or you can put them inline to your device of choice, other than your primary hard drive. I usually us the Cd drive. I've had issues with the connectors on mine however, the metal pins aren't secured well in the molex housing.


----------

